

The creative class is a lie - rblion
http://entertainment.salon.com/2011/10/01/creative_class_is_a_lie/?source=newsletter
http://entertainment.salon.com/2011/10/01/creative_class_is_a_lie/singleton/
======
rblion
[http://entertainment.salon.com/2011/10/01/creative_class_is_...](http://entertainment.salon.com/2011/10/01/creative_class_is_a_lie/singleton/)

